# Ava's worst nightmare!!!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I stopped in at the airport this morning.....and picked up sombody...




Now I need another name.....:w00t:





View attachment 100559


Good grief, I didn't realize that I looked so bad!!! :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Oh well, it's not about me anyway. :blush:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You mean???????? Isn't everyone getting so sneaky? Girl or boy?


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Omg!! What a cute tiny little puppy! Boy or girl?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- Pat -- she's even cuter than the pictures on the website. Has she met the rest of the "A Team" yet? 

What a little doll. And the Long Coated Chi that won at Westminster today is a tri (without a white blaze). Couldn't help but think of your new fluff when I saw the picture of the BOB winner.

Now to the name -- I thought you had decided to go with Asia.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Is this YOUR puppy??? Sure is cute!!! I bet it's not yours. I'll take it . Boy or girl ? I don't know what to say.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh how adorable. I do like the name Asia.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a cutie! Are you looking for another A name or are going in a different direction with that cute little Chi? Yup, I'll bet Miss Ava is going to be mad. She won't be the baby anymore.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG! Congrats, Pat! What a surprise


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Cute, remonds me of one I cared for at the shelter...Killer,that's what he was called. First long haired Chi, I'd seen. If he woudn't have got adopted,oh boy ,he was going to be mine. So cute, friendly,I used to put him in my overhalls' big front pocket...

I like Asia,what a cute name...


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

You sly girl, you!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She is mine alright, but I don't think I'll be using Asia. 

Now I'm leaning toward Aylissa (aka Lissa) But I only just got her this morning, so who knows......

She is charting to be around 3 lbs full grown. And Ava hates her!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

to quote me...." is it a bath??? hmmmm, scroll down, down more .... OH MY GOD! "

WOW I have go back now and read your post, Congratulations!!! how exciting


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness you did it!! I'm assuming Lynn has the inside scoop and this baby is a little girl. She's darling!! Congrats!! 

So....we need the scoop already! What's her story? How is the rest of the A-Team and Tink handling the new addition? And more pics please.

As for a name...since she's not a Malt, perhaps a name beginning with T? All the Malts with A names and the others with T. Or if you keep adding multiples of the same breed, you may need to come up with a letter for each breed. T's for your future Yorkies and V's for your current and future Chi's.:innocent:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

OMG!!! Congrats! She is adorable!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats!!! maybe little Ava will grow to love her with time!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

OMG how cute. Poor Ava won't be the baby anymore


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! She is so adorable! Ava will love her in time.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I told you that the "Diva's" nose was gonna be out of joint. 

What do you think? Is she what you had hoped for? I hope you like her. She's adorable.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Yikes, Congratulations!!!!! She is adorable!!!! I'll take Ava off your hands:HistericalSmiley:. My neighbor named her little Chi Tia Mc Teeney and they call her Tia.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Omg you sneaky little thing! She is so cute! What made you decide on a Chi? How'd this come about? Did someone talk you into this?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Love her!!! How about Angel? I like Aylissa, but if you shorten it to Lissa, she won't be an 'A' name. Angel Love!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my God Pat, I can't believe it. She is a little doll:wub: and you are a little nuts:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I can't wait to meet her.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG Pat!!! you did it........ What a CUTIE. :wub2: :wub2: Poor Ava, nooooo Mummy, I am the special little one......... may take a bit for her to adjust, then I am sure they will be best of friends.  Asia is an awesome name, but not with one called Ava, just too close, and Aylissa shortened to Lissa would be an A team as Pam mentioned. Mmmmm thinking caps on... ))


----------



## Baci'sMommy (Jul 7, 2011)

I lurk here often but rarely post... but I love playing the name game so I wanted to jump in! Congrats on your new baby, she is too cute! How old is she?

Some "A" names...
Amara (my cousins had a cocker named Amara... it means beloved... I love this name!)
Alia or Aliyah 
Aria
Anita
Alana
Alexa


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> Love her!!! How about Angel? I like Aylissa, but if you shorten it to Lissa, she won't be an 'A' name. Angel Love!!


Pam, I love the name Angel, but I just can't do it after losing my little puppy Angel (before Ava). 

I don't really want an "A" name, and am a bit mad at myself for starting this trend!! :w00t:

I like movie star names....Lana Turner (Alana), Zsa Zsa Gabor (Asia....a stretch ), But I've been coming back to Lissa each time...this afternoon. Maybe tomorrow I'll feel differently. 

Naming a puppy is the hardest part of owning a dog!!! :w00t::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Is you like Lissa -- go LIZA for Liza Minnelli. For another A name:

Amber
Autumn
Audrey (for Audrey Heburn)
Angie (for David Bowe's 1st wife)
Arianna
Ariel

Or -- you could always call her Whitney (for Whitney Houston). The timing is right.


----------



## Baci'sMommy (Jul 7, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Is you like Lissa -- go LIZA for Liza Minnelli. For another A name:
> 
> Amber
> Autumn
> ...


I was thinking Whitney too!

Arianna was a future baby name for me... until my cousin had a baby last year and stole it. It's one of my favorites!

I also like Amy... or you could spell it fancy... Aimee or something.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, with five you get eggroll......or something like that. You're a brave woman! lol
Lissa is a cute name. She's a little doll.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Is you like Lissa -- go LIZA for Liza Minnelli. For another A name:
> 
> Amber
> Autumn
> ...


Oh I love Liza. Either for Liza Minnelli or Eliza Doolittle in My Fair Lady. Could be a nod to Audrey Hepburn too since she was played Eliza in the film version.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

CONGRATS PAT!!!!

You are a brave woman!!! :chili: :aktion033: :smilie_tischkante: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG PAT!!!!!!!! Can't believe you did it!!! At first I thought it was one of Elaine's new babies but as I read the thread, I got more and more excited for you! She is absolutely adorable...can't wait to meet her! If you are wanting to stick with "A" names, two unusual ones that come to mind are Aleena and Ashton...I always thought those names were sooo pretty. 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

If you decide to not use an "A" name, try on ...

PASHA/POSHA


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

SNEAKY!!!! I'm so happy for you! I know this has been a long time coming. She is perfect! More pictures! More pictures! More Pictures!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Pat, she's just precious! And, if you stay on course to what we were discussing at dinner, you wouldn't have to call her Anna, you could call her Crackers!

Sue came up with Chis and Crackers at our Hot Mamas dinner, and Pat was thinking of the name Ann or Anna. I love the Chis and Crackers idea - so come on, Pat!! If you don't think up a name, we will...


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

:aktion033: Congrats! :aktion033:

Of course I am partial to Ann. Looking forward to hearing your name choice & more pictures. Zoey says if Ava needs to get away she can do the baby pout here anytime.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG......Pat! I thought when I read this on FB that it was your friend's chi and she was staying with you for a week and Ava was going to kill her. Now she really will!!! She is darling!!!!!! I did not even look at her at all, I was thinking about little Ava. How are all of them handling this?? I say the more, the merrier!!!! Congratulations!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My new pup - born 11/6/11 - 14 weeks old.
View attachment 100569



Elaine's newest pup - born 10-17-11 
View attachment 100570

Minka has "breathe rite" strips in her ears. because they started to go down....what a great idea!!!! It works GREAT!!

They are gonna be bestest friends!! AND compete in the ring together :chili::chili: yes, the breeder is giving full registration so I can show her!!!:aktion033:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Whatever you decide to name her, she is 100% adorable!

Congratulations!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Pat, your new pup is adorable. I really like the long haired Chiwawas! I love the picture of her, she looks like a Foxy to me! That would be cute.

Poor Ava, you can pack up her things and send her here, this is a Chiwawa-free home!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

For something totally different , how about Sparkles ? or Courtney? (my friend named her shih tzu after her mother's maiden name - that was for 'Courtney')


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Well the puppy fever sure has been going around, lately.:HistericalSmiley: I just knew you would get a long-haired chi..I'm not a bit surprised, nope.:HistericalSmiley:She is so cute..congrats..:wub::wuboor wittle Ava, it's no wonder she's mad. She has been the "queen bee" for so long, she must think she is getting replaced.` I think some big sister pressies are in order, yep.:yes:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

She is ADORABLE and so, so tiny! I like Valentina. Tina for short.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

She sure is cute. Sometimes puppies name themselves with their behaviors.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Pat she is beautiful! I am so happy for you! I think you should go with E names - "Erin" is sounding pretty good to me . If you don't like Erin then I think you should go with Lissa as that seems to be where your heart is


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I say Ava should pick out her name. Well then again, maybe she will name her Annoying LOL. Nevermind. Oh wait, what about Annie? Whatever name you come up with she will be a cutie pie anyway. Congratulations Pat!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - of course, us Hot Mamas knew about this. :chili::chili: Couldn't wait to find out that you got her. Still holding out for "Anna Crackers." :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: How drunk were we? Wait, I didn't have a drink before that suggestion. :blink:
My friend's daughter is Alyssa. I love the name. I think some people call her Allie and some call her Lyssa. 
I also like the suggested idea of Foxy for her. Then she'll have a name that describes her mommy


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations!!! 

I can't wait to see you at the shows again.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

The A Team said:


> My new pup - born 11/6/11 - 14 weeks old.
> View attachment 100569
> 
> 
> ...


You get to show her?! That's great! And if she turns out to be anything like that long haired chi that was at Westminster, you will have one winning little girl :w00t:

Coco, my chi, gives a hardy welcome to your little baby. Congratulations!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, she is precious! It was only a matter of time! :HistericalSmiley:

I honestly think you should name her :w00t::w00t:"Scarlet" because she is stealing already---a place in our hearts, the baby place from Ava, and I think will be potentially stealing a lot of lst places from other wonder dogs! Yep, "Scarlet" is very fitting and V. Leigh would approve---now if we could just get Ava to approve, um, of the baby, not the name!
Congratulations & now more photos, please.:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Pat, I love the first pic of her right up against your face. So precious, so sweet, like she knows her Mommy already.

Don't worry about Ava, she is just setting the ground rules . Ava will always be in the spotlight, and I know eventually she won't mind sharing it.

Gosh, I love that first picture.

I'm horrible with names, for others. When their mine, for some reason it just comes so easy.

Don't worry Miss Ava, you still are a Star


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

How adorable is that puppy?? Love her - want to see lots more pictures, especially ones of her interacting with the rest of the team! STORIES TOO!!!! Bet it is hysterical at your house right now.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh gosh, Pat, I just looked up the origin of the long haired Chi (like the Dummy that I am LOL) and they have been around for a good long time seems, they orignated in Mayan fortress (mexico, DUH CHRISTINE .

But anyway, since Maltese, orginated from Malta Italy, when naming my babies, I named them closely to Italian names.

Well, I looked up Spanish names and just fell in love with *Amora*, of course meaning, Love. Awwwwww. And if you have to come up with a show name, I think Amora, would fit in so nicely with what you pick. Little Amora :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisel THINKS her name is "Agape Moi" which is what all the Greeks scream when they see her! (My love!)
but I still think your baby is a Scarlet O'H.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

YAH! The secret is out!!!!! She is precious Pat!!!!!!!!!! Welcome home little girl. You are gonna be so loved! Congrats again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH! So many good name suggestions!!!! :w00t: Geez, I swear this is the hardest part of owning a dog :smilie_tischkante:

I need to take my time and try out a few of them on her. The name has to be easy to say...especially a nick name. And it needs to sound a little feminine because she could easily be mistaken for a boy. 

I am so happy that she is already paper trained!!!!! WOW!! She is 14 weeks old and weighs 1 lb 12 oz. - still charting to be around 3 or so lbs.

She was an angel on her first night. I set up the canvas pen next to my bed, she wimpered once or twice but went back to sleep when I put my hand down and pet her. Ava is really mean....almost savage to her so I really need to keep them separated at all times for a while. As the pup grows and starts to defend herself, Ava will back off. She goes right for the neck with her teeth!!! :w00t::angry:..the little brat!! 

Hope I can decide on a name soon.....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The A Team said:


> OH! So many good name suggestions!!!! :w00t: Geez, I swear this is the hardest part of owning a dog :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> I need to take my time and try out a few of them on her. The name has to be easy to say...especially a nick name. And it needs to sound a little feminine because she could easily be mistaken for a boy.
> 
> ...


Oh Pat, blessing Ava's darling little heart. It's amazing, because you always have fur-babies at your house, but I guess the smart little cookie knows this one is not just visiting :w00t:, she's staying. 

It will fall into place. Maybe just giving loving to the new baby in front of Ava, and that may help her realize, hmmmm Mommy loves her, maybe I will too. And then do the reverse.

It will fall into place, and what a good little girl "no name" :wub: was last night.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Ava is really mean....almost savage to her so I really need to keep them separated at all times for a while. As the pup grows and starts to defend herself, Ava will back off. She goes right for the neck with her teeth!!! :w00t::angry:..the little brat!! .


That's so hard to imagine. Ava is such a little sweetheart. It won't take long for them to become buds, I bet. Axel hated Paxton for a week or so, or now they LOVE each other.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Two other names to consider that would go well w/Ava are Gretta & Lena---both easy to say! (I have a daughter named Lina & she is so special that I love the name all the more.)
Then of course there is always Kati!

Kitzi did not want anything to do w/Lisel in the beginning *for several weeks-*--OK---he had just had major surgery but I thought since she was a girl he would love her right off---NOPE, big nope! It took several weeks before he warmed up to her & now he adores her. 
I think it important to let them sort it out & not encourage Ava to like her. That only make Kitzel worse---so I dropped trying to "bond" them But all dogs are different so you will find your own way & NAME!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Ava is mean to her??? I would have never thought that in a million years! Ava has the sweetest little face, I wouldn't think there is a mean bone in her body. I'm trying and I just can't picture it. 

Poor little no-name. Ava will come around and be a good big sister.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Pam, I love the name Angel, but I just can't do it after losing my little puppy Angel (before Ava).
> 
> I don't really want an "A" name, and am a bit mad at myself for starting this trend!! :w00t:
> 
> ...


 Aww, I hadn't realized that pup was named Angel. So sorry. I do like the Lana Turner thing. Lana Turner and Ava Gardner were classics!! So much the stars!! I like!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Aww, I hadn't realized that pup was named Angel. So sorry. I do like the Lana Turner thing. Lana Turner and Ava Gardner were classics!! So much the stars!! I like!!


 
Oh wow I really like that Ava Gardner and Lana Turner....oh my. Love it :wub:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I like Foxy and Scarlet too! Lissa is very pretty as well. I love the name Luna or what about Xena? It was a name we considered for Bella but we wanted something that was easier to say in spanish and italian. I think Xena is so cute for such a tiny little thing. 

As for little Miss Ava... I hope she adjusts quickly. I'm finding myself having to seperate Bella and Enzo lately. She will go after him out of no where and she also goes for the throat. Don't know what I'm going to do about it. You shouldn't have any issues tho, Ava is a priss but she isn't a b****, well she is, but not in that sense


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Two other names to consider that would go well w/Ava are Gretta & Lena---both easy to say! (I have a daughter named Lina & she is so special that I love the name all the more.)
> Then of course there is always Kati!
> 
> I realized I didn't say that Kati would be the call name for katharine hepburn!
> ...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Audrey Hepburn is a A name and it fits with a dark haired diminutive little girl with big eyes.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just thought of something! I was going through your dog's names, and after I said Tinker, I said Toy. And I thought "Oh, well that fits great! Tinker and Toy!" Just a thought


----------

